# Clippard MNV-4K2 questions



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I just got my 3 new clippard valves and am trying to hook them up. It menas I have to redo my DIY manifold but oh well I have a couple of questions though:

I was not able to find an fitting to go from the 10x32 Sae thread on the valve to the 1/8 pipe thread. I dealt with this by drilling and tapping out plugs that 1/8NPT brass plugs. No biggie ther but how have others dealt with it? Mine looks just like the one Andrew sold here I assume others were able to find this fitting or made their own as I did, true?

Second, how tight should the valve be tightened onto the fitting. I notice it has a rubber oring to help seal it. I filed the plug surface flat so it would ensure a good seal. I do notice though that the babed part (which seems to be the body of the valve also) spins. It seems like it is supposed to be that way. I assume I should not tighten it till it does not spin. Correct?

Thanks for looking and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! artyman:


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Clippard sells the reduction fittings for minimatic valves, they sell them in bags of 10 very cheap. They had tollerance problems with some of the plated adapters, the unplated brass ones are a safer choice even though I'm sure they solved all their plating problems long ago. 

As for how tight... not very tight at all, remember it's just 10 or so psi so it won't take much to create a good seal. Mine are all hand tightened enough so the o-ring is slightly compressed.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well thanks Giancarlo

I put the whole asemble together Friday. I drilled and tapped out soem brass plugs (1/8NPT) to accept the 10x32 threading of the Cippard valve. Flattened the end on a piece of sandpaper and threaded them on. I tightened them all the way down. After I posted my question, I found the once the oring seemd seated, about 1 more full turn was all that was needed to bottom out hte body to the oring and "adapter". I don't see what would be hurt by tightening it this much, it does not seem to be over tightened. I have had my new manifold (ala Tom Barr, 2 1/8"NPT tees connected by a short stud) and the 3 Clippards running since Friday afternoon and all seems fine. I check for leakes, none, and I was gone for over a day, checked the bubble counts and all 3 feeds where right where I left them. YEAH! The cheap needle valves I had before could never claim that!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I actually include it with the needle valve when I send it out. Where ever you bought the needlevalves from should have it. Don't ask me for the part number, I don't remember!


----------

